# I'm back



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Sorry for the absence. Been dealing with life but all is good. Phone crashed and I lost a lot of bookmarks and saved sites. But I am well and now just trying to shelter from the "Plague" that is out. I'm cooking and doing a bunch of artwork. Hope all y'all are well.


----------



## Jollymon (May 21, 2015)

Glad your well , You haven't missed much this whole board has been kind of quite


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Tonite's grub. Cubed venison.


----------



## Bigfisherman (Apr 22, 2005)

You've been missed Pay. I haven't had the urge to lick my monitor since you've been gone.


----------

